# Wooden V block



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys.
At the beginning I wanted to write this as extension of my last post (WM rebuild) but once I realized that the use of my V block jig may be extended to other activities I decided to write a new thread. 
I was looking for the original plastic bench dogs of my rebuild Work Mate but did not find them so I decide to make four of them out of hard wood, using the mentioned jig.
I am reluctant to make jigs because I rarely make massive and repetitive jobs. I do not want to get them lying around getting sawdust once I´ve used them. I made the V block from surplus material to drill some holes in a lighting project I am working at.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice jig Alexis.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice jig.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Too cool, dude.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...and very creative in using it for other applications...!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice KISS jig to start out that made it more useful by adding the slots to make it adjustable.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Very helpful and useful jig Alexis, and thanks for taking the time for the photos. They are really very informative.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Short, sweet and simple. As well, it provides two solutions, one for the work mate and one for making the tenons.

A reminder: A 6" F clamp with the stationary top removed fits the holes perfectly and allows you to crank things down to the table top.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A great solution, Alexis. I have made tenons on my table saw that way when I didn't have a lathe, and I'm betting that the ones that you made work better than the Black & Decker plastic version. I have never been very happy with those original plastic dogs for my Work Mates. You just may have given me my next project, making dogs for my Work Mates out of wood.

Charley


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I like simple and use full.


----------

